# school drop off and pickup



## wil1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

hihi, i have done a quick serach on drivers on forum and tried web.. not very conclusive

we are not on normal bus route and there is insuffiecient interest to start a bus route.

called fancy transport/ STS and a few ther chaffeur services without much luck.

down to business, I am trying to source a driver to drop kids off at school and pick them up after school during term time, needs to be a company which will invoice etc 

looking at taxis as last resort 

if you know any good reliable companies, let me know


Ta

Wil


----------

